# Has anyone dug into the wiring on these?



## Ragalyisp (Sep 4, 2017)

I had an idea. I'm going to tear apart my dash someday soon and my console. 
I want to see if I can make the steering wheel buttons on the left for channel up/down control the up/down shift. Would be like a make-shift paddleshifter. I've owned 13 cars in my life and only two were an automatic for a reason lol. I hate not having control, and the buttons on the shifter are crap.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

There are a few threads on adapting a Camaro steering wheel with paddles in here somewhere.


----------



## Ragalyisp (Sep 4, 2017)

I was thinking more discreet, the dealer would throw away my warranty if I did that


----------

